# Front-center Solace



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Could someone measure and tell me what the front-center measurement is on the medium. 54cm Solace


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Subtract Chain Stay length from wheelbase when a GEOM chart lacks front center measurement, no?


Scott Solice ? 986.8-405=581.8 for a 54 on the chart I just googled.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Tried that with another mfg but had to add an additional cm to the equation for the measurement to be accurate not sure if that's true with all the companies. Perhaps it's because of the BB or the BB drop. I'm not sure


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

wayne said:


> Tried that with another mfg but had to add an additional cm to the equation for the measurement to be accurate not sure if that's true with all the companies. Perhaps it's because of the BB or the BB drop. I'm not sure



I'd have thought a slight subtraction of at most a few mm might be the case.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

For example if you go to the specialized website they list the wheelbase, chainstay and front center. Check out one of the tarmacs have to add 1 cm to measurement for wheelbase minus chainstay to equal front center


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hmm... will do..


----------

